# What to make router templates out of



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm sorry I've been asking a lot more questions and I've been contributing less, but hopefully that will change soon when I can at least post some pictures of a few finished projects.

In the meantime, can anyone tell me what the best material is to make a router template out of? The template I'm going to make will be about 1 square foot, with many many different sweeping curves. What I'd like is something dense enough that it doesn't dent or flex. I'd also like it to sand quickly so I can file/sand it to shape. I do not have an oscilating spindle sander so the sanding is really important.

Do most people use MDF? MY experiece is that is doesn't sand really smooth and ends up a bit furry. I appreciate the help.
Thanks!


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Furriness probably doesn't matter for a router template in the case of MDF. The 1/128" that it could possibly add would be negligible. I've had pretty good success with 1/4" hardboard. As long as your bearing will fit on it it's easy to cut with a scroll/band saw and stiff enough.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I like 1/8 inch tempered hardboard (Masonite.)


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

I've always used 1/2" MDF with good success so I haven't experimented with anything else. Sands and shapes easily enough and holds a smooth edge for routing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The material you use might depend on how durable the template has to be. If it is going to be used a lot, then I would recommend tempered hardboard as Joe did. If it's a limited use, the 1/4" MDF is a good choice.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

My 2 cents: Why not laminate 2 pieces of 1/4" tempered hardboard (Masonite) together that would give you almost 1/2" of surface for your bearing to ride on? If you left the shiny side out there would be no finishing involved and you'd have a good surface on either side for the double stick tape…..Masonite is fairly economical.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Anything flat. MDF, tempered hardboard.

Lexan if you want to use it forever.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Have you considered plastic? Clear plexi can be found at the big box stores in small (2' x 2' or so) pieces. You can find 1/4" thick stuff and then you can see very well where you are about to cut. I think its nice to be able to see "both sides" of the line.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

sounds like I need to find some hardboard. I'd love to do the lexan thing, but my experience with it has not been good. This is mostly because I don't have the right tools to cut it, and I'd rather not invest in that stuff. Thanks everyone. I'll let you know how it all comes out.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I use a lot of MDF and some Plexiglas for more permanent templates. If you're having trouble sanding MDF, there is a difference in brands and type. I only use Plum Creek 2. It sands really well. it is denser than some others. Not all MDF is created equal.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

masonite… I just have too much of it.. and it has a smooth surface, thin, and easy to machine, works great!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

well, i tried lowes for hardboard today, but all they had was perforated stuff. thats obviously not going to work. I guess I'll try some of my scrap mdf after all. I really wanted to try something better, but oh well. I think the real winner would have been if I could have found that platic that everyone uses for jigs (looks like a cutting board material), but I didn't run accross that either. Oh well, back to work with what I could find.


----------



## DaneJ (Aug 13, 2009)

1/2" MDF works for me…

1/4" lexan/Plexiglas if I need to see through it.

I haven't needed any 'forever' patterns, yet, but would consider Phenolic sheet like:
http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRIT?PMPXNO=1989583&PMT4NO=71200593


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

are you talking about HDPE High-density polyethylene? That stuff is used a lot. If you google plastic dealers you will probably find one in your area. Near St. Louis there are a few that sell this stuff like sheet goods.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

or you could go to a box store,
and buy a plastic cutting board ?


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll agree with most. It depends. I use hardboard mostly as it is fairly durable, cheap, and easy to tool. However, if I was making a template that would be used many times over the years, I might upgrade to a plastic for where and tear reasons. Melamine is another option, harsher on the tools though.

About Lowes, I've had better luck with Home Depot for MDF and Hardboard. They have both in many sizes and such. My Lowe's pretty much only has the 4'x8' sheets.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I'll second Jeff, Lowes stores around here have very poor (seriously) selection of lumber and sheet goods… very poor! you can't even find birch plywood. HD on the other hand have a much better selection.

I found my stash of masonite from a logistics company that moves/transports crates of wine. they pad the pallets with sheets (40"x48") of masonite/hardboard to protect the wine crates from damage. once transported, they discard the masonite sheets. instead of dumping them - they post it on craigslist for anyone that wants them… you might be able to find a similar company in your neck of the woods, but considering the low cost of masonite sheets - not sure it's worth it , unless you really like the idea of recycling, and helping the environment.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

ok,
i got a 2×4 sheet of tempered hardboard at HD. it was $6. I'm really hoping this will work well. I'll let you guys know. Thanks for the help!


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Lowes just plain sucks. Over priced, poor selection and inferior products. I like 1/2" MDF for quick and easy templates, but if I need a more permanent solution, a constantly repeatable template, then I use 1/2" prefinished cabinet plywood or 1/4 clear acrylic. I even have one (somewhere) I made out of a scrap piece of 1/4" corian. I have a friend who works at a counter top fabricator and occasionaly I get some nice scrap pieces. Make good job site templates, real rugged.


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

I have been looking into plastics for more permanent templates. MDF does not cut it. I cant stand the dust for one, it wears out to fast and of course it is going to move a little with humidity.

Plexiglass is useless as a template. Pelxiglass is simple acrylic sheet. Its to soft. It melts when cutting and moves in service. Polycarbonate is better. Maybe a plastics dealer will wander in. Wood workers get tunnel vision sometimes and the best solution I think is out of the woodworking supply house.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not at plastics dealer but I taught Plastics Technology for 34 years. The best material I ever found was Benelex. It was 1/2 in. and 3/4 in. hardboard. Used it when I worked in the industry as well as the classroom. It was so hard, you could buff it to a low luster. After reading this listing, I tried to google it. Didn't locate a USA supplier. Not sure it is still manufactured.

The supplier quite handling it so we switched to phenolic sheet, also 1/2 in. and 3/4 in. It was a little harder to fabricate but worked well. It smelled real bad when sawing or sanding on a disc sander.

We also used some 1/2 in. acrylic. If the bearing guide seized up, it would melt the acrylic so we didn't use it very much. We did use some Lexan but it had the same problem as acrylic and of course it is much more expensive. Never use HDPE high density polyethylene, too expensive and we had no other use for it in class.


----------

